# Nicolas Maduro Moros and Venezuela



## Tommy Tainant

Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
					

It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
_*
It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.
*_
*The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*

Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Wow!  Can't the USA just leave Socialist dictators alone?


----------



## Mac-7

Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.



As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.


----------



## Likkmee

Why is supply to satisfy hundreds of thousands of Americants with one of their greatest desires classified as " Turra" ? If Madoodoo was supplying Venezuelan Doritos made with Monsanto GMO corn he'd be a "great ally' in the war on hunger.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mac-7 said:


> Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?


Lets see it.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
Click to expand...

Which Dictator have I defended ?


----------



## toobfreak

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


Now if only Mr. Barr could be half as efficacious in charging Hillary and others.


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
Click to expand...


Before Maduro?


----------



## gipper

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow!  Can't the USA just leave Socialist dictators alone?


Yet we have a socialist in the White House. Damn!


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Department of Justice offering 15 million for arrest and/or conviction of Maduro and 10 million on three of his sidekicks.



Nicolás Maduro Moros and 14 Current and Former Venezuelan Officials Charged with Narco-Terrorism, Corruption, Drug Trafficking and Other Criminal Charges


----------



## JGalt

I'll check my shed to see if he's maybe hiding in there.

Which can buy more, $15m or £12.5m? I do take Paypal if he's in there.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
Click to expand...

Any dictator you like.


----------



## the other mike

Wow. This is serious.

*








						Venezuela President Maduro wanted by DOJ for drug trafficking, Barr announces
					

The US Department of Justice announced criminal drug trafficking charges Thursday against Venezeulan president Nicolas Maduro.




					www.foxnews.com
				



*


----------



## JGalt

Socialist dictators gotta socially dictate.


----------



## the other mike

One way or another he's done.
Now we'll see if they still try to prop up Guaidó  .


----------



## Mac-7

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see it.
Click to expand...

I asked you first

because I dont know any more about it than you do

but if he is a drug smuggler we have a right to take him out


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Mac-7 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> because I dont know any more about it than you do
> 
> but if he is a drug smuggler we have a right to take him out
Click to expand...

The US has taken out many left wing politicians because they are left wing. Your track record is pretty shabby.


----------



## JGalt

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only Mr. Barr could be half as efficacious in charging Hillary and others.
Click to expand...


A triode with a 1:1 inverted gain?


----------



## Kilroy2

Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president

Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
Click to expand...


Maduro


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs. 

Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?


----------



## Mac-7

Tommy Tainant said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked you first
> 
> because I dont know any more about it than you do
> 
> but if he is a drug smuggler we have a right to take him out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has taken out many left wing politicians because they are left wing. Your track record is pretty shabby.
Click to expand...

Thats a pretty good reason to me

but in this case the leftwing dictator may have given us extra reason


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Maybe if that President is helping smuggling millions of metric tons of cocaine into the United States.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.

















						Colombians Accuse U.S Soldiers and Officials of Sexual Assault and Rape
					

The allegations emerge after investigations found DEA agents in Colombia consorted with prostitutes and members of drug cartels




					time.com


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
Click to expand...

Democratically elected.


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?


Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.


----------



## Leo123

How much if he's room temperature?   "Wanted, Dead or Alive"...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
Click to expand...

Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.


----------



## the other mike

Kilroy2 said:


> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries


It's what happened to Noriega right ?


----------



## the other mike

Tommy Tainant said:


> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.


They'll be watching him like hawks, but they have to weigh in the public's reaction first.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
Click to expand...

Venezuela has an army and over 3 million militia troops. Trump is not going to invade.


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
Click to expand...


Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.

We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.

How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Venezuela has an army and over 3 million militia troops. Trump is not going to invade.
Click to expand...


Why would we "invade" Venezuela? They have nothing we need.


----------



## MisterBeale

Does anyone have any independent investigative proof that what the government or DOJ is saying is the truth?


----------



## SaxxyBlues

*"Operation Just Cause"*
*
Now we'll have: "Operation Just Cause - Phase II"*


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
Click to expand...

End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.


----------



## Death Angel

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


Are you always an idiot? Only a leftist could possibly see this as a bad thing


----------



## OldLady

So, Maduro is still sitting in his palace in Venezuela.  Are US bounty hunters going to go down there and kidnap him or something?  That part is kind of confusing.


----------



## the other mike

JGalt said:


> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?


If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
no longer trust the US.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only Mr. Barr could be half as efficacious in charging Hillary and others.
Click to expand...

Barr's another Sessions. Trump needs to do a JFK and have his brother, or one of his sons as AG


----------



## the other mike

Bleipriester said:


> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.


Americans have collective amnesia when it comes to our own government
thanks to a complicit media.


----------



## Bleipriester

Angelo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
> no longer trust the US.
Click to expand...

True. They post stuff like that on facebook:


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
Click to expand...


The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.


----------



## JGalt

Angelo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
> no longer trust the US.
Click to expand...


It's their own leadership they are mis-trustful of. All of those Venezuelan protests down there were against their own leaders, not us.


----------



## Bleipriester

Angelo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> 
> 
> Americans have collective amnesia when it comes to our own government
> thanks to a complicit media.
Click to expand...

So this guy went the way all US puppets go sooner or later.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
Click to expand...

The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?


----------



## the other mike

JGalt said:


> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.


No but we traded so many guns for it it's a war zone down there.


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
> no longer trust the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They post stuff like that on facebook:
Click to expand...


Propaganda from their socialist leadership. That in no way reflects the views of the Venezuelan people.


----------



## SaxxyBlues

Barr Telling The Story

Barr tells it like he sees it in the video.  I think he explains it well.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
> no longer trust the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They post stuff like that on facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Propaganda from their socialist leadership. That in no way reflects the views of the Venezuelan people.
Click to expand...

Yes, it does. Venezuela stands united with Maduro. Only a small minority is against him. That is why he is staying and he will still be there when Trump is gone.


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
Click to expand...


That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.

Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else


----------



## the other mike

JGalt said:


> Propaganda from their socialist leadership. That in no way reflects the views of the Venezuelan people.











						86% of Venezuelans Oppose Military Intervention, 81% Against US Sanctions, Local Polling Shows - The Grayzone
					

The vast majority of Venezuelans oppose intervention and US sanctions to remove President Nicolás Maduro from power, according to Hinterlaces polling




					thegrayzone.com


----------



## Likkmee

Bleipriester said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> If we want friends, we should start being friends. At least 80% of Venezuelans
> no longer trust the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. They post stuff like that on facebook:
Click to expand...

Kathy Griffin is Venezolana ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
Click to expand...

The US drug habit has established much of Latin America. Not a good neighbour.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.
> 
> Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else
Click to expand...

So we are one step closer to truth. The fields are in Colombia, Maduro has nothing to do with that.


----------



## JGalt

Tommy Tainant said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US drug habit has established much of Latin America. Not a good neighbour.
Click to expand...


The UK's drug habit is just as bad as ours, probably *worse*. So bad there that it's even contaminating your water supply...

Cocaine use in Britain so high our drinking is contaminated by it


----------



## the other mike

Likkmee said:


> Kathy Griffin is Venezolana ?


I thought she was Scientologist.
Oh wait that's Greta Van Susteren








						Celebrity Scientologists and ex-Scientologists
					

A look at some of the stars involved in Scientology and those who have left the church




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.
> 
> Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are one step closer to truth. The fields are in Colombia, Maduro has nothing to do with that.
Click to expand...


Maduro has everything to do with that. The coke is produced in Columbia but shipped to Venezuela, which is a shipping point. From there, they traffic tons of it across the world.

Corruption in Venezuela has created a cocaine superhighway to the US


----------



## Hossfly

OldLady said:


> So, Maduro is still sitting in his palace in Venezuela.  Are US bounty hunters going to go down there and kidnap him or something?  That part is kind of confusing.


No, we don't remove bad leaders. If we did it would be a war crime on Trump. Plenty of Venezuelans are eyeing that $15 Mil.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bleipriester said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
Click to expand...

I blame Maduro for what happened while he presided over the deconstruction of Venezuela.
Why would I blame anyone else? He made Hugo Chavez look like a saint, by comparison.

The same for Maduro's targeted drug trafficking. There is always a market for poison. Maduro eagerly
took over that market. Are you to blame for someone who fills your kid with heroin (assuming you would have one)? Or is the dealer complicit in ruining his life?
Your facile bullshit is ridiculous. Grow up.


----------



## OldLady

thank you, Hossfly.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.
> 
> Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are one step closer to truth. The fields are in Colombia, Maduro has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro has everything to do with that. The coke is produced in Columbia but shipped to Venezuela, which is a shipping point. From there, they traffic tons of it across the world.
> 
> Corruption in Venezuela has created a cocaine superhighway to the US
Click to expand...

Untrue.
Here´s how the stuff is coming. The source is your own military:














						Here's how drugs are getting smuggled from South America to the US
					

Cocaine production in Colombia has surged in recent years, and much of the drug is smuggled to the US.



					amp.businessinsider.com


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I blame Maduro for what happened while he presided over the deconstruction of Venezuela.
> Why would I blame anyone else? He made Hugo Chavez look like a saint, by comparison.
> 
> The same for Maduro's targeted drug trafficking. There is always a market for poison. Maduro eagerly
> took over that market. Are you to blame for someone who fills your kid with heroin (assuming you would have one)? Or is the dealer complicit in ruining his life?
> Your facile bullshit is ridiculous. Grow up.
Click to expand...

Your regime is laughing at you. Uncle Sam is actual drug trafficker. Maduro is saving Venezuela from exploitation. The Venezuelans love him.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bleipriester said:


> Your regime is laughing at you. Uncle Sam is actual drug trafficker.


Is that you, Howard Zinn?



> Maduro is saving Venezuela from exploitation. The Venezuelans love him.


Not the ones who are being starved,  run over by Maduro tanks or beaten by his thugs.
You ignorance is stunning! You are one of the most uninformed MF'ers in the world!

The only question is do you actually believe what you say?


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your regime is laughing at you. Uncle Sam is actual drug trafficker.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you, Howard Zinn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is saving Venezuela from exploitation. The Venezuelans love him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not the ones who are being starved,  run over by Maduro tanks or beaten by his thugs.
> You ignorance is stunning! You are one of the most uninformed MF'ers in the world!
> 
> The only question is do you actually believe what you say?
Click to expand...

Watch this video and tell me again "run over by tanks".








						GNB vs thugs
					

GNB vs thugs [その他] Security forces and "protesters".




					www.nicovideo.jp


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Like I said: You are one of the dumbest MF'ers on earth!

Stop wasting my time.


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Like I said You are one of the dumbest MF'ers on earth!


That is the same scene, imbecile.


----------



## JGalt

Bleipriester said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.
> 
> Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are one step closer to truth. The fields are in Colombia, Maduro has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro has everything to do with that. The coke is produced in Columbia but shipped to Venezuela, which is a shipping point. From there, they traffic tons of it across the world.
> 
> Corruption in Venezuela has created a cocaine superhighway to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Here´s how the stuff is coming. The source is your own military:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how drugs are getting smuggled from South America to the US
> 
> 
> Cocaine production in Colombia has surged in recent years, and much of the drug is smuggled to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.businessinsider.com
Click to expand...


Do you seriously think I'm going to trust some idiotic globalist foreigner on an internet discussion board, as opposed to my own military?

GFY.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Then do you deny people are being run down? Or are you quibbling over the term "tanks"

That's about your speed.


----------



## Bleipriester

JGalt said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll get by somehow as a nation without guidance from fat, bald headed Hitler look alikes like you.
> If Maduro was targeting the US by flooding the nation with cocaine, as ample evidence shows, that is more than enough evidence to go after Maduro and his thugs.
> 
> Or is the fact that he ruined Venezuela and abused the people there not persuasive evidence enough for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Blaming the results of your regime efforts on Maduro is like blaming your drug trafficking on Maduro.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Time is obviously up for Maduro. The US will install a puppet who will do the bidding of his benefactors. I hope that the body count is not excessive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro already is a puppet for Cuba, China, and Russia. The only bidding we expect out whatever Venezuelan leader is that they get their shit together, lead their country back into a stable productive nation, and stop using their position to move drugs into other countries.
> 
> We have absolutely no need for their oil or any other resource Venezuela produces. To believe that the political leadership of Venezuela isn't in need of a change, is an absolutely idiotic idea.
> 
> How you you feel if you had a despotic Socialist criminal leading the UK? I supposed you'd like that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> End the sanctions, regime change and drug trafficking then. It is all your own government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions will stay until Venezuela has a change in leadership. And what "drug trafficking"? They are trafficking in drugs, not us. We do not produce cocaine in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sanctions will help Venezuela to become more independent after all. And why are your troops protecting drug fields in Colombia, then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an idiotic assertion, where the hell do you guys and girls come up with this goofball shit?  President Trump wants Columbia to eradicate their coca fields through spraying, but they won't comply.
> 
> Trump Tells Colombia: Spray Coca Fields With Alleged Carcinogen – or Else
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we are one step closer to truth. The fields are in Colombia, Maduro has nothing to do with that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro has everything to do with that. The coke is produced in Columbia but shipped to Venezuela, which is a shipping point. From there, they traffic tons of it across the world.
> 
> Corruption in Venezuela has created a cocaine superhighway to the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Untrue.
> Here´s how the stuff is coming. The source is your own military:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how drugs are getting smuggled from South America to the US
> 
> 
> Cocaine production in Colombia has surged in recent years, and much of the drug is smuggled to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> amp.businessinsider.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you seriously think I'm going to trust some idiotic globalist foreigner on an internet discussion board, as opposed to my own military?
> 
> GFY.
Click to expand...

As I told you: This map was made by your own military. Your lies about Maduro are exposed.


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Then do you deny people are being run down? Or are you quibbling over the term "tanks"
> 
> That's about your speed.


The Guaido demonstrators have the freedom to gather.


----------



## Bleipriester

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
Click to expand...




Just like Saddam, Joseph, Muammar, ...


----------



## MisterBeale

I'm sorry, I just know too much.

After what we learned from what the CIA's relationship was with Noriega, that whole business with the Clinton's involvement with the Mena airport smuggling helping with the Iran/Contra, Peter Dale Scott's Work, Alexander Cockburn's work, Gary Webb's investigations and whistle blowing leading to his death, Michael Ruppert's whistle blowing leading to his death, and Pompeo's own admissions?   


I'm going to need more than Pompeo, the State Dept., and the government's word on this, he admits he isn't trustworthy . . .









						The US Opium Wars: China, Burma and the CIA
					

You won’t find a star of remembrance for him on the wall of fallen "heroes" at CIA HQ in Langley, but one of the Agency’s first casualties in its covert war against Mao’s China was a man named Jack Killam. He was a pilot for the CIA’s proprietary airline, Civil Air Transport, forerunner to the...




					www.counterpunch.org


----------



## OKTexas

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.




Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!

.


----------



## the other mike

OKTexas said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!
> 
> .
Click to expand...

He'll do a disappearing act.
No way he's waiting for the Americans to show up.
In which case we may never know what happens to him.
Hiding out in Cuba or Argentina with Evo Morales probably.

However, the fact that Barr made this open announcement probably means
it's too late for the great escape, unless he has some secret hidden tunnel.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.


----------



## JGalt

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.
Click to expand...


Monroe Doctrine. Obama and Kerry rescinded it but as far as I know, President Trump reinstated it.


----------



## OKTexas

Angelo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll do a disappearing act.
> No way he's waiting for the Americans to show up.
> In which case we may never know what happens to him.
> Hiding out in Cuba or Argentina with Evo Morales probably.
> 
> However, the fact that Barr made this open announcement probably means
> it's too late for the great escape, unless he has some secret hidden tunnel.
Click to expand...



I'd settle for it getting him out of office, the country has suffered enough.

.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

JGalt said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monroe Doctrine. Obama rescinded it but as far as I know, President Trump reinstated it.
Click to expand...

Obobo...I prefer to forget about that Commie jigaboo.


----------



## the other mike

What weapons ?








						U.S. indicts Venezuelan President Maduro on drug trafficking charges
					

U.S. prosecutors say Venezuelan leaders took a major stake in the drug trade in hopes of helping rebels in neighboring Colombia.




					www.latimes.com
				



The indictments, described by Atty. Gen. William Barr at a news conference in Washington, allege that Maduro and members of his inner circle conspired with rebels from neighboring Colombia to create a vast and lucrative criminal enterprise in Venezuela “flooding” the United States with cocaine and generating billions in illicit dollars. Maduro and his allies pocketed profits, *and the rebels received weapons,* prosecutors allege — all while Venezuela descended into poverty and social collapse.


----------



## JGalt

Angelo said:


> What weapons ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. indicts Venezuelan President Maduro on drug trafficking charges
> 
> 
> U.S. prosecutors say Venezuelan leaders took a major stake in the drug trade in hopes of helping rebels in neighboring Colombia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.latimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The indictments, described by Atty. Gen. William Barr at a news conference in Washington, allege that Maduro and members of his inner circle conspired with rebels from neighboring Colombia to create a vast and lucrative criminal enterprise in Venezuela “flooding” the United States with cocaine and generating billions in illicit dollars. Maduro and his allies pocketed profits, *and the rebels received weapons,* prosecutors allege — all while Venezuela descended into poverty and social collapse.



Russia, China, Iran, and Cuba have had a presence there over the last 10 years. You can bet that Venezuela has received plenty of weapons.

Russian Chinese weapons Venezuela - Bing


----------



## Bleipriester

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.
Click to expand...

Schwachkopf, Venezuela is a sovereign country.


----------



## Kilroy2

Angelo said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> It's what happened to Noriega right ?
Click to expand...


and how has that worked out


Ollie North shredding documents and move onto a career with fox
North in the 80's worked with cocaine traffickers and terrorist called the contra on behalf of the US government. 

selling military weapons to Iran

According to Immigration and Naturalization Service figures, 23,261 Nicaraguans were admitted as permanent residents between 1976 and 1985; 75,264 were admitted between 1986 and 1993; and 94,582 between 1994 and 2002, with a total of 193,107 Nicaraguan immigrants being granted legal status since 1976 

Still if you get rid of him , do you believe that thinks will change. He is just the head and his backers will just get someone else


----------



## the other mike

Bleipriester said:


> .... Venezuela is a sovereign country.


Not if the IMF, World Bank and the oil and mineral companies have their way.
*








						IMF Refuses Aid to Venezuela in the Midst of the Coronavirus Crisis - CounterPunch.org
					

On March 16, 2020, the chief of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Kristalina Georgieva wrote a blog post on the Fund’s website; it represents the kind of generosity necessary in the midst of a global pandemic. “The IMF stands ready to mobilize its $1 trillion lending capacity to help our...




					www.counterpunch.org
				



*
They not only have the world's largest high grade crude oil reserves, but also Venezuela is a major producer and exporter of minerals, notably *bauxite, coal, gold, and iron ore *and the state controls most of the country's vast mineral reserves.


----------



## Frankeneinstein

Tommy Tainant said:


> The US has taken out many left wing politicians because they are left wing. Your track record is pretty shabby.


or pretty sterling


----------



## Bleipriester

Angelo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... Venezuela is a sovereign country.
> 
> 
> 
> Not if the IMF, World Bank and the oil and mineral companies have their way.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMF Refuses Aid to Venezuela in the Midst of the Coronavirus Crisis - CounterPunch.org
> 
> 
> On March 16, 2020, the chief of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Kristalina Georgieva wrote a blog post on the Fund’s website; it represents the kind of generosity necessary in the midst of a global pandemic. “The IMF stands ready to mobilize its $1 trillion lending capacity to help our...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.counterpunch.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

That is sad but Venezuela doesn´t need their money.
Maduro is paying all wages of small and medium companies for six months, he suspended rents for six months and prices for telecommunications are 0 for six months.


----------



## Ame®icano

In unrelated news...

*Coronavirus hits Mexican cartels and leads to shortages of meth and fentanyl as chemicals can’t be sourced from China *


----------



## Ame®icano

Hossfly said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Maduro is still sitting in his palace in Venezuela.  Are US bounty hunters going to go down there and kidnap him or something?  That part is kind of confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't remove bad leaders. If we did it would be a war crime on Trump. Plenty of Venezuelans are eyeing that $15 Mil.
Click to expand...


We don't?


----------



## Hossfly

Ame®icano said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Maduro is still sitting in his palace in Venezuela.  Are US bounty hunters going to go down there and kidnap him or something?  That part is kind of confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't remove bad leaders. If we did it would be a war crime on Trump. Plenty of Venezuelans are eyeing that $15 Mil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't?
Click to expand...

His own government forces killed him.


----------



## Ame®icano

Hossfly said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, Maduro is still sitting in his palace in Venezuela.  Are US bounty hunters going to go down there and kidnap him or something?  That part is kind of confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> No, we don't remove bad leaders. If we did it would be a war crime on Trump. Plenty of Venezuelans are eyeing that $15 Mil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We don't?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His own government forces killed him.
Click to expand...


And what we were doing there? Holding a candle?

We didn't killed Saddam neither...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Or Allende.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

Bleipriester said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schwachkopf, Venezuela is a sovereign country.
Click to expand...

Sure...they can be. If they allow Russian and Chinese military in our hemisphere...they won't be for long.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Its amazing that half wits who will happily support every dumb conspiracy theory invented by right wing trash can be so gullible when fed US imperialist bollox. Except it isn't really.


----------



## Bleipriester

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> The US NEEDS to correct this little problem. This is OUR hemisphere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Schwachkopf, Venezuela is a sovereign country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure...they can be. If they allow Russian and Chinese military in our hemisphere...they won't be for long.
Click to expand...

You don´t have a hemisphere.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


This is the kind of regime change I can support.

Kill all fucking commies!!!  Dead!!!





Here is Ernesto "Che" Guevara, being a good commie.

.


----------



## Bleipriester

See all that silly Trumpbots. Remember how they cried and saw their meltdowns? End the regime changes they said.


----------



## luchitociencia

I want to see the evidence first. After I reviewed it I might decided if the DOJ is right with such conclusion.

And I write what I write because I have encountered myself with corrupt judges and am skeptic until evidence is at front before accusing and sentencing others.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Bleipriester said:


> That is sad but Venezuela doesn´t need their money.
> Maduro is paying all wages of small and medium companies for six months, he suspended rents for six months and prices for telecommunications are 0 for six months.


Sounds a lot like Cuba. So many things are free except, of course, the people themselves.

That's just how authoritarian dictators and leftist stooges like it.


----------



## Bleipriester

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is sad but Venezuela doesn´t need their money.
> Maduro is paying all wages of small and medium companies for six months, he suspended rents for six months and prices for telecommunications are 0 for six months.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds a lot like Cuba. So many things are free except, of course, the people themselves.
> 
> That's just how authoritarian dictators and leftist stooges like it.
Click to expand...

If Phrump would order that measures, you would praise him to the skies.


----------



## Bleipriester

Where are the drugs coming from?









						The Most Important Trends in Colombia's Drug Policy, Explained - WOLA
					

On September 12, the U.S. Senate Caucus on International Narcotics Control held a hearing on Colombia’s counternarcotics efforts. Here’s a few notes on some of the most important trends worth keeping in mind when it comes to Colombia’s drug policy. 1.) Colombia has seen a sharp increase in...




					www.wola.org


----------



## OldLady

Angelo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll do a disappearing act.
> No way he's waiting for the Americans to show up.
> In which case we may never know what happens to him.
> Hiding out in Cuba or Argentina with Evo Morales probably.
> 
> However, the fact that Barr made this open announcement probably means
> it's too late for the great escape, unless he has some secret hidden tunnel.
Click to expand...

Hossfly said the Americans can't nab him--it would be an act of war.


----------



## JoeB131

Maduro should charge Trump with economic terrorism and put a bounty on his arrest.  Tit-for-tat.


----------



## beautress

Found this at YouTube:
​


----------



## Tommy Tainant

JoeB131 said:


> Maduro should charge Trump with economic terrorism and put a bounty on his arrest.  Tit-for-tat.


Its not just Trump. Its US policy since before we were born.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mac-7 said:


> Do you think there is any truth to the accusations?



Maduro doesn't have the capital to do that. He ain't no Pablo Escobar.

Average rich people in Columbia have more money than the country of Venezuela.


----------



## j-mac

Kilroy2 said:


> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries



Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos


----------



## Marion Morrison

j-mac said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
Click to expand...


No.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.



How deeply involved are you Muslim Brotherhood types?


----------



## j-mac

Marion Morrison said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...



No?


----------



## j-mac

Marion Morrison said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
Click to expand...











						MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
					






					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Bleipriester

beautress said:


> Found this at YouTube:
> ​


Propaganda. Meanwhile the stream of drugs continues.


----------



## HenryBHough

Poor Tainted Tommy!  A Corbynite socioi-communist who suddenly doesn't believe the party doctrine that guilt is established *only* through accusation.

Pray for him!


----------



## beautress

JoeB131 said:


> Maduro should charge Trump with economic terrorism and put a bounty on his arrest.  Tit-for-tat.


Said like a Russian agent trying to get rid of President Trump. Moron.


----------



## Bleipriester

Aren´t the Americans monitoring Venezuela? Why is the Navy unable to stop the smuggling from Colombia and Ecuador? You want to fool me? Your regime is the drug trafficker.


----------



## the other mike

Nicolas' list of friends is a little smaller with a $15 million bounty on his head
when he goes on the run.


----------



## beautress

Bleipriester said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at YouTube:
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda. Meanwhile the stream of drugs continues.
Click to expand...

Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man. His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.


----------



## OKTexas

OldLady said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll do a disappearing act.
> No way he's waiting for the Americans to show up.
> In which case we may never know what happens to him.
> Hiding out in Cuba or Argentina with Evo Morales probably.
> 
> However, the fact that Barr made this open announcement probably means
> it's too late for the great escape, unless he has some secret hidden tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly said the Americans can't nab him--it would be an act of war.
Click to expand...



Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went and got him.

.


----------



## the other mike

OKTexas said:


> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .


Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.


----------



## the other mike

beautress said:


> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.


That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.


----------



## Bleipriester

beautress said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at YouTube:
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Propaganda. Meanwhile the stream of drugs continues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man. His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
Click to expand...

Like you, the fat fuck is a big liar. Your government knows the exact routes the smugglers are taking:








						Drug traffickers are pushing deadly violence to record levels in a tranquil corner of Latin America
					

"Since 2012, we have seen an increase, and it's likely this curve will keep going up unless something extraordinary happens," a security official said.




					www.businessinsider.com.au
				











						2016 suspect trafficking maps
					

These U.S. government maps were on display at today’s Senate Colombia hearing, but weren’t in anyone’s published testimony. Click on them to see them enlarged. That route from sou…




					adamisacson.com
				




But the smugglers roam freely without harassment and there is only one explanation.


----------



## OKTexas

Angelo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
Click to expand...



Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.

.


----------



## the other mike

OKTexas said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?








						Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
					

North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Spartacactcus

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow!  Can't the USA just leave Socialist dictators alone?



It would appear  so , when they are right winger dictators employing death squads to kill the opposition or feudal monarchies repressing everyones rights they just can't seem to cosy up enough to them. Shocking !!


----------



## beautress

OKTexas said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I saw a body language deception mechanism in the first 5 minutes of the guy's speech. Not sure what it meant, but I did fall asleep in the long, drawn out version. The deception read coincided with the word "information."  That's not conclusive, but after a while, i almost fell asleep. Sorry I can't give a better verdict, but I just couldn't stay with all that talking throughout. I gathered the reporter had a liking for General Noriega, but I think the CIA and other entities who informed the White House were likely on the money in their appraisal listing to the Oval Office . I believe the man was making life good for the Drug Lords, though.


----------



## OKTexas

Angelo said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
Click to expand...



Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.

.


----------



## the other mike

OKTexas said:


> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .


That seems to be the main prerequisite for the dictators we prop up.


----------



## Spartacactcus

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
Click to expand...


Oh , we've come a long way since the days of Wat Tyler. We now use the internet to show up right wing megalomaniacs such as yourself


----------



## Kilroy2

j-mac said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
Click to expand...

e

go ahead what about him, Yeah I know he was the president of the Philippines long ago


----------



## Kilroy2

j-mac said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
Click to expand...



Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave

But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time

Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
Click to expand...









Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.

You really are an ignorant twat.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.
> 
> You really are an ignorant twat.
Click to expand...

Like Donny won with Russian help ?


----------



## Bleipriester

westwall said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.
> 
> You really are an ignorant twat.
Click to expand...

You guys voted the swamp out of office but it is stronger than ever.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.
> 
> You really are an ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys voted the swamp out of office but it is stronger than ever.
Click to expand...

Its their swamp though so they don't care.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


I hate GD communists so much. Government by terrorism. A Socialist is nothing but a Communist in weak disguise. A Progressive is nothing but a Socialist in disguise.

The only benefit of Communism I ever saw was, it is a rather effective weight loss and management program.


----------



## Spartacactcus

OKTexas said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Noriega was done by the US for narco trafficking because he started to drag his heels when his US puppet master demanded actions.

It was well known he was a drug runner both before and during his time as a US/CIA asset. The hypocrisy is the only thing that is striking about it imo


----------



## Spartacactcus

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate GD communists so much. Government by terrorism. A Socialist is nothing but a Communist in weak disguise. A Progressive is nothing but a Socialist in disguise.
> 
> The only benefit of Communism I ever saw was, it is a rather effective weight loss and management program.
Click to expand...


Well that shouldn't come as a shock to anyone. The nation that built it's global hegemony off of the back of being anti communist would fully brainwash it's people into supporting that and seeing Reds as their natural enemy.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


yea, the lovely left wingers are starving people to death again


----------



## Likkmee

You know NOTHING about the Noriega clusterfuck
Bush and Noriega: Examination of Their Ties


----------



## westwall

Tommy Tainant said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.
> 
> You really are an ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Donny won with Russian help ?
Click to expand...








He did?  Care to provide one shred of evidence?  And collusion isn't illegal, even if he had done it.  Ted Kennedy famously engaged in it during his presidential run, and obummer did it during his reelection campaign.  That isn't illegal.  However, what the the shrilary and her campaign did, WAS illegal.  She paid a foreign spy to dig up dirt on Trump, and then used it to try and alter the results of the election.  HIGHLY ILLEGAL.


----------



## westwall

Bleipriester said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before Maduro?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any dictator you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Democratically elected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like Mugabe was democratically elected.  With guns to their heads.
> 
> You really are an ignorant twat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys voted the swamp out of office but it is stronger than ever.
Click to expand...







No, we voted the head of the snake out of office.  The swamp is the bureaucrats who think they are better placed to run this country.  They are the swamp.  Learn the difference.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
> I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.
Click to expand...

Paramilitary organizations such as the FBI require allegiance to one's commanding officer. Comey had career credits of breaking the case on the Gambino crime family. and cracking white collar crimes as well. As leader of the FBI under Obama, he had the dilemma of being yoked by his duty to the President and doing as ordered. If I were Attorney General Barr, I'd have trouble weighing the obeying the commander-in-chief's unusual demands against following the letter of the law as best as possible with a law-bending lawyer for a boss. It could be the man saved America from several nefarious ant-American stunts pulled by the President and his staff. I do not know the details, I'm just guessing why Comey may not have deserved the total wrap thrown at him. It's unfortunate the object of his scrutiny, demanded by one President made light of hurting a successor. Obama has done nothing but lead the assault with fake claims against President Trump. It was his orders and not Comey's. Comey on the other hand, could've noticed a couple of his right-hand men weren't playing their cards on top of the table. As a young FBI/Justice Department worker, Comey risked his life more than a few times to achieve a right conviction of some bad dudes. You can fire someone who breaks the letter of the law, but when the rest of his career, minus orders by criminals-in-chief, he was quite an American hero.
And I'm giving Attorney General Barr a pass for doing the rightest thing possible in this case. And that's what I think.


----------



## Lastamender

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
Click to expand...




> Which Dictator have I defended ?


Muhammad.


----------



## the other mike

beautress said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
> I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paramilitary organizations such as the FBI require allegiance to one's commanding officer. Comey had career credits of breaking the case on the Gambino crime family. and cracking white collar crimes as well. As leader of the FBI under Obama, he had the dilemma of being yoked by his duty to the President and doing as ordered. If I were Attorney General Barr, I'd have trouble weighing the obeying the commander-in-chief's unusual demands against following the letter of the law as best as possible with a law-bending lawyer for a boss. It could be the man saved America from several nefarious ant-American stunts pulled by the President and his staff. I do not know the details, I'm just guessing why Comey may not have deserved the total wrap thrown at him. It's unfortunate the object of his scrutiny, demanded by one President made light of hurting a successor. Obama has done nothing but lead the assault with fake claims against President Trump. It was his orders and not Comey's. Comey on the other hand, could've noticed a couple of his right-hand men weren't playing their cards on top of the table. As a young FBI/Justice Department worker, Comey risked his life more than a few times to achieve a right conviction of some bad dudes. You can fire someone who breaks the letter of the law, but when the rest of his career, minus orders by criminals-in-chief, he was quite an American hero.
> And I'm giving Attorney General Barr a pass for doing the rightest thing possible in this case. And that's what I think.
Click to expand...

Comey's no superhero. The FISA warrants he signed off on to spy on Trump for "collusion with Russia" were bogus, proving - especially after exonerating Hillary for blatantly obvious crimes - that this was a frame job and he was_ at least_ a co-conspirator if not complicit in the whole thing. Whether or not Obama gave the order is highly irrelevant here. He and Barr go way back though , and so we'll see. These are unprecedented times to say the least.

If Hillary had won, we wouldn't know any of this, and that's a scary after-thought in itself.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lastamender said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an obedient serf, it is in your nature to defend dictators. As a brainless leftist, it is even more important you take up your pitchfork for a socialist dictator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Dictator have I defended ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muhammad.
Click to expand...

?? Do you have a link for that dopey ?


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Spartacactcus said:


> Persistence Of Memory said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate GD communists so much. Government by terrorism. A Socialist is nothing but a Communist in weak disguise. A Progressive is nothing but a Socialist in disguise.
> 
> The only benefit of Communism I ever saw was, it is a rather effective weight loss and management program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that shouldn't come as a shock to anyone. The nation that built it's global hegemony off of the back of being anti communist would fully brainwash it's people into supporting that and seeing Reds as their natural enemy.
Click to expand...

Reading the Soviet Archives has brainwashed me for sure.

Could you review this short vid and comment? Thanks. Ever eat a child btw? Their really getting skinny in Venezuela. Might as well fatten up the children.


----------



## OldLady

OKTexas said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seal Team 6, we have a mission for ya!
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'll do a disappearing act.
> No way he's waiting for the Americans to show up.
> In which case we may never know what happens to him.
> Hiding out in Cuba or Argentina with Evo Morales probably.
> 
> However, the fact that Barr made this open announcement probably means
> it's too late for the great escape, unless he has some secret hidden tunnel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hossfly said the Americans can't nab him--it would be an act of war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went and got him.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Take it up with Hossfly.


----------



## the other mike

Maduro would be wise to disappear asap, if he hasn't already.
Uncle Sam's not playing games anymore.


----------



## Bleipriester

"The news of the charge against President Nicolás Maduro and the members of his government for drug trafficking left me speechless. Looking at the persecution against Venezuela, I have seen so many things, but I honestly didn't think that the criminal association in power in the United States would go this far.

After stealing $5 billion of Venezuela's financial resources deposited in banks in 15 countries. After establishing a blockade of the country's entire economy through heinous sanctions, with the aim of beating the civilian population to push them to rebel (without success) against their government. And after a couple of failed hit attempts, here's the final shot, the most infamous slander.

The blow is so out of measure that I don't think it has any relevant consequences. Neither the United Nations, nor the European Union, nor most of the states on the planet that voted for Venezuela's current executive and its president during the UN General Assembly last September, will give the slightest weight to this episode of asymmetric warfare.

Nothing will happen because there is no evidence to support the slander that Venezuela has flooded the United States with cocaine in recent years.

I've also been baffled because I've been taking care of drug-fighting for forty years, and I've never met Venezuela on my way. Before, during and after my position as Executive Director of UNODC (1997-2002), the UN's anti-drug program, I have never had the opportunity to visit that country because Venezuela has always been outside the main cocaine trafficking circuits: between Colombia, the main country, producer, and the U.S., the main consumer.

There is, but in the sick fantasy of Trump and his associates, some illegal narcotics trade between Venezuela and the United States. The two most important sources on the subject, the latest UNODC drug report (1) and the latest DEA document, the US Drug Police, dated December 2019 (2) would suffice to consult.

According to the latter, 90% of the cocaine introduced in the U.S. comes from Colombia, 6% from Peru and the rest of unknown origins. You can be sure that if there were any smells of Venezuela in that remaining 4%, it would not have gone unnoticed.

But it is the UN report that provides the most detailed picture, mentioning Mexico, Guatemala and Ecuador as the drug transit sites to the United States. And the DEA's assessment cites the famous Mexican narcos as the largest suppliers in the U.S. market.

There's no sign of Venezuela on either page of the two documents. And no other material from the U.S. anti-crime agencies in the last 15 years (I know the subject very well) mentions facts that can indirectly lead to accusations made against Venezuela's legitimate president and against his government.

It is therefore exclusively political rubbish, which I hope will
be treated as such outside the US media system."

(Pino Arlacchi, former UN secretary)









						“Una basura política”: Exvicesecretario de la ONU desnudó la acusación gringa contra Maduro por “tráfico de drogas” | La iguana TV
					

La noticia de la acusación contra el presidente Nicolás Maduro y los miembros de su gobierno por tráfico de drogas me dejó sin palabras. Al observar la persecución contra Venezuela, he visto tantas cosas, pero honestamente no pensé que la asociación delictiva en el poder en los Estados Unidos...




					www.laiguana.tv


----------



## OKTexas

Spartacactcus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noriega was done by the US for narco trafficking because he started to drag his heels when his US puppet master demanded actions.
> 
> It was well known he was a drug runner both before and during his time as a US/CIA asset. The hypocrisy is the only thing that is striking about it imo
Click to expand...



Sometimes you put up with a persons flaws when they're useful, not so much when they're not. Things change.

.


----------



## JoeB131

beautress said:


> Said like a Russian agent trying to get rid of President Trump. Moron.



Oh, Buttress, the only Russian agent is Trump.   But anyway, what we are doing to Venezuela - essentially brutally punishing them economically for 20 years because they picked a form of government we don't like - is criminal.  We talk about how they've declined after 20 years of economic warfare, and we've fallen apart just as bad after three weeks of the sniffles.


----------



## Spartacactcus

OKTexas said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noriega was done by the US for narco trafficking because he started to drag his heels when his US puppet master demanded actions.
> 
> It was well known he was a drug runner both before and during his time as a US/CIA asset. The hypocrisy is the only thing that is striking about it imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you put up with a persons flaws when they're useful, not so much when they're not. Things change.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Oh come on. It's outright hypocritical nonsense. The US courted Saddam Hussein when he was gassing Iranians and his own. " Flaws" doesn't even come close imo


----------



## j-mac

Kilroy2 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
Click to expand...


Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...

You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....


----------



## Bleipriester

j-mac said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
Click to expand...

Maduro has won the elections.


----------



## j-mac

Bleipriester said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro has won the elections.
Click to expand...



No sir...That is in dispute, and the UN has declared that he didn't.


----------



## Bleipriester

j-mac said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro has won the elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No sir...That is in dispute, and the UN has declared that he didn't.
Click to expand...

They need to shut up in this matter.

"the United Nations declined the invitation to monitor the election, after members of the opposition asked the UN not to send observers"








						2018 Venezuelan presidential election - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## OKTexas

Spartacactcus said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noriega was done by the US for narco trafficking because he started to drag his heels when his US puppet master demanded actions.
> 
> It was well known he was a drug runner both before and during his time as a US/CIA asset. The hypocrisy is the only thing that is striking about it imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you put up with a persons flaws when they're useful, not so much when they're not. Things change.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. It's outright hypocritical nonsense. The US courted Saddam Hussein when he was gassing Iranians and his own. " Flaws" doesn't even come close imo
Click to expand...



It's all about perspective and conditions on the ground at any given time. And yes, reversing ones position is a given.

.


----------



## the other mike

j-mac said:


> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....


Don't sour the word liberal when describing the Clinton/Obama Democrats.
They hijacked that term. There hasn't been a healthy honest balance between liberals and conservatives in this country since....never.


----------



## Spartacactcus

OKTexas said:


> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spartacactcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you don't remember Manuel Noriega of Panama. We went an got him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone remembers , but not many know the true story.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to watch an hour long video, give us the readers digest version.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poppy and Slick Willy were up to their necks in cocaine coming in and guns going out.
> Ollie was the scapegoat and their asset puppet Noriega had to go down. Short enough ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oliver North, Reagan aide implicated in Iran-Contra, to be new NRA president
> 
> 
> North, an ex-US marine and recent Fox News pundit, was convicted on three counts related to the arms scandal that were later overturned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, things change, but Noriega was no sweetheart.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noriega was done by the US for narco trafficking because he started to drag his heels when his US puppet master demanded actions.
> 
> It was well known he was a drug runner both before and during his time as a US/CIA asset. The hypocrisy is the only thing that is striking about it imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes you put up with a persons flaws when they're useful, not so much when they're not. Things change.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on. It's outright hypocritical nonsense. The US courted Saddam Hussein when he was gassing Iranians and his own. " Flaws" doesn't even come close imo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about perspective and conditions on the ground at any given time. And yes, reversing ones position is a given.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



You know what it shows and what some of us have always known anyhow. That the US BS about it's alleged principles that guide it's foreign policy are a ruse.

It doesn't mind despots or narco traffickers , war criminals and dictators etc etc it just says it does when they stop playing the game demanded of them


----------



## Likkmee

Here's your freedumb lovers work.


----------



## Kilroy2

j-mac said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
Click to expand...


well I not there but it seems he won the election just like Putin wins reelection every year

He probably is a bad guy but when governments say he the president and other say he is not the president 

sounds like foreign meddling in an internal affair when determining which country leader is corrupt and ignoring other corrupt leaders.  Recipe for violence because they have oil 

something repubs do


----------



## Bleipriester

Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:









						Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
					

Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …




					nypost.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com



Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.

US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
Click to expand...

The charge is not a proof, even if it was justified. This is government parroting and if you think the US backed opposition´s economic boycott and US sanctions have nothing to do with the country´s situation, you are wrong.


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
> I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paramilitary organizations such as the FBI require allegiance to one's commanding officer. Comey had career credits of breaking the case on the Gambino crime family. and cracking white collar crimes as well. As leader of the FBI under Obama, he had the dilemma of being yoked by his duty to the President and doing as ordered. If I were Attorney General Barr, I'd have trouble weighing the obeying the commander-in-chief's unusual demands against following the letter of the law as best as possible with a law-bending lawyer for a boss. It could be the man saved America from several nefarious ant-American stunts pulled by the President and his staff. I do not know the details, I'm just guessing why Comey may not have deserved the total wrap thrown at him. It's unfortunate the object of his scrutiny, demanded by one President made light of hurting a successor. Obama has done nothing but lead the assault with fake claims against President Trump. It was his orders and not Comey's. Comey on the other hand, could've noticed a couple of his right-hand men weren't playing their cards on top of the table. As a young FBI/Justice Department worker, Comey risked his life more than a few times to achieve a right conviction of some bad dudes. You can fire someone who breaks the letter of the law, but when the rest of his career, minus orders by criminals-in-chief, he was quite an American hero.
> And I'm giving Attorney General Barr a pass for doing the rightest thing possible in this case. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comey's no superhero. The FISA warrants he signed off on to spy on Trump for "collusion with Russia" were bogus, proving - especially after exonerating Hillary for blatantly obvious crimes - that this was a frame job and he was_ at least_ a co-conspirator if not complicit in the whole thing. Whether or not Obama gave the order is highly irrelevant here. He and Barr go way back though , and so we'll see. These are unprecedented times to say the least.
> 
> If Hillary had won, we wouldn't know any of this, and that's a scary after-thought in itself.
Click to expand...

Thank you, Angelo. Everything about the Deep State is troubling to me. Its perpetrators have no respect for a peaceful transition of power to another President.


JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said like a Russian agent trying to get rid of President Trump. Moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Buttress, the only Russian agent is Trump.   But anyway, what we are doing to Venezuela - essentially brutally punishing them economically for 20 years because they picked a form of government we don't like - is criminal.  We talk about how they've declined after 20 years of economic warfare, and we've fallen apart just as bad after three weeks of the sniffles.
Click to expand...

Since you know more than the President the People of the United States chose to preside, and you can't stand it, why don't you run for office.


----------



## the other mike

beautress said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
> I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paramilitary organizations such as the FBI require allegiance to one's commanding officer. Comey had career credits of breaking the case on the Gambino crime family. and cracking white collar crimes as well. As leader of the FBI under Obama, he had the dilemma of being yoked by his duty to the President and doing as ordered. If I were Attorney General Barr, I'd have trouble weighing the obeying the commander-in-chief's unusual demands against following the letter of the law as best as possible with a law-bending lawyer for a boss. It could be the man saved America from several nefarious ant-American stunts pulled by the President and his staff. I do not know the details, I'm just guessing why Comey may not have deserved the total wrap thrown at him. It's unfortunate the object of his scrutiny, demanded by one President made light of hurting a successor. Obama has done nothing but lead the assault with fake claims against President Trump. It was his orders and not Comey's. Comey on the other hand, could've noticed a couple of his right-hand men weren't playing their cards on top of the table. As a young FBI/Justice Department worker, Comey risked his life more than a few times to achieve a right conviction of some bad dudes. You can fire someone who breaks the letter of the law, but when the rest of his career, minus orders by criminals-in-chief, he was quite an American hero.
> And I'm giving Attorney General Barr a pass for doing the rightest thing possible in this case. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comey's no superhero. The FISA warrants he signed off on to spy on Trump for "collusion with Russia" were bogus, proving - especially after exonerating Hillary for blatantly obvious crimes - that this was a frame job and he was_ at least_ a co-conspirator if not complicit in the whole thing. Whether or not Obama gave the order is highly irrelevant here. He and Barr go way back though , and so we'll see. These are unprecedented times to say the least.
> 
> If Hillary had won, we wouldn't know any of this, and that's a scary after-thought in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Angelo. Everything about the Deep State is troubling to me. Its perpetrators have no respect for a peaceful transition of power to another President.
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said like a Russian agent trying to get rid of President Trump. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Buttress, the only Russian agent is Trump.   But anyway, what we are doing to Venezuela - essentially brutally punishing them economically for 20 years because they picked a form of government we don't like - is criminal.  We talk about how they've declined after 20 years of economic warfare, and we've fallen apart just as bad after three weeks of the sniffles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you know more than the President the People of the United States chose to preside, and you can't stand it, why don't you run for office.
Click to expand...

That's a great line btw, beautress...
*Charlie Kirk: "If delaying Ukraine aid is impeachable, is Pelosi delaying American aid impeachable too?"*


----------



## MisterBeale

Washington Office on Latin America - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






			https://www.wola.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Narcostate-Venezuela-Drug-Trafficking-Ramsey-Smilde.pdf
		







						Beyond Chutzpah: US Charges Venezuela with Nacro-Terrorism | Dissident Voice
					

According to the parable, the ungrateful son takes out a life insurance policy on his parents, murders them to collect, and is caught and found guilty. At his sentencing, the judge asks if he has anything to say on his behalf. The son replies: “Have mercy upon me because I am an orphan.” That’s...



					dissidentvoice.org


----------



## San Souci

CrusaderFrank said:


> Wow!  Can't the USA just leave Socialist dictators alone?


Actually ,we should just leave the whole WORLD alone. Close the borders. And let them go to Hell on their own.


----------



## San Souci

Bleipriester said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charge is not a proof, even if it was justified. This is government parroting and if you think the US backed opposition´s economic boycott and US sanctions have nothing to do with the country´s situation, you are wrong.
Click to expand...

Blame America first?


----------



## beautress

Angelo said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Attorney General Barr is a Constitutional scholar and a very good man.* His words are official American policy, and never "propaganda." But you seem to be from an anti-American view of things. It's too bad. We have a great Constitution which gave us many good men who do not have to fluff their case by swearing that our best people speak "propaganda." I have a feeling the conservative viewpoints that time and again save this nation grief are too much for a brainwashed apparatchik like you.
> 
> 
> 
> That remains to be seen actually. He already let Comey off the hook.
> I really like him - he seems very honest, but you never know in that town.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Paramilitary organizations such as the FBI require allegiance to one's commanding officer. Comey had career credits of breaking the case on the Gambino crime family. and cracking white collar crimes as well. As leader of the FBI under Obama, he had the dilemma of being yoked by his duty to the President and doing as ordered. If I were Attorney General Barr, I'd have trouble weighing the obeying the commander-in-chief's unusual demands against following the letter of the law as best as possible with a law-bending lawyer for a boss. It could be the man saved America from several nefarious ant-American stunts pulled by the President and his staff. I do not know the details, I'm just guessing why Comey may not have deserved the total wrap thrown at him. It's unfortunate the object of his scrutiny, demanded by one President made light of hurting a successor. Obama has done nothing but lead the assault with fake claims against President Trump. It was his orders and not Comey's. Comey on the other hand, could've noticed a couple of his right-hand men weren't playing their cards on top of the table. As a young FBI/Justice Department worker, Comey risked his life more than a few times to achieve a right conviction of some bad dudes. You can fire someone who breaks the letter of the law, but when the rest of his career, minus orders by criminals-in-chief, he was quite an American hero.
> And I'm giving Attorney General Barr a pass for doing the rightest thing possible in this case. And that's what I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Comey's no superhero. The FISA warrants he signed off on to spy on Trump for "collusion with Russia" were bogus, proving - especially after exonerating Hillary for blatantly obvious crimes - that this was a frame job and he was_ at least_ a co-conspirator if not complicit in the whole thing. Whether or not Obama gave the order is highly irrelevant here. He and Barr go way back though , and so we'll see. These are unprecedented times to say the least.
> 
> If Hillary had won, we wouldn't know any of this, and that's a scary after-thought in itself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Angelo. Everything about the Deep State is troubling to me. Its perpetrators have no respect for a peaceful transition of power to another President.
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Said like a Russian agent trying to get rid of President Trump. Moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, Buttress, the only Russian agent is Trump.   But anyway, what we are doing to Venezuela - essentially brutally punishing them economically for 20 years because they picked a form of government we don't like - is criminal.  We talk about how they've declined after 20 years of economic warfare, and we've fallen apart just as bad after three weeks of the sniffles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you know more than the President the People of the United States chose to preside, and you can't stand it, why don't you run for office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great line btw, beautress...
> *Charlie Kirk: "If delaying Ukraine aid is impeachable, is Pelosi delaying American aid impeachable too?"*
Click to expand...

You can have it. I am tired of name-advertising for the millionheiress that uses her power to get free rides on the Air Force's nickel that taxpayers are footing the bill for her and her entourages of 40 persons who get free rides and vacations all over the world where she is sabotaging President Trump. I'd rather be quoting Emily Dickenson. Honest.


----------



## Bleipriester

San Souci said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charge is not a proof, even if it was justified. This is government parroting and if you think the US backed opposition´s economic boycott and US sanctions have nothing to do with the country´s situation, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame America first?
Click to expand...

America (its rulers) takes the blame for the entire "regime change" attempt. And if your Trump now blames Maduro for the drugs that come from elsewhere, you can guess that nothing will be done about them.


----------



## JoeB131

beautress said:


> Since you know more than the President the People of the United States chose to preside, and you can't stand it, why don't you run for office.



I couldn't run for office, I'd tell people the truth.   

"Sorry, there is no God, and we have to solve these problems ourselves."  

See, that would never fly with people as stupid as Americans.


----------



## j-mac

Angelo said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sour the word liberal when describing the Clinton/Obama Democrats.
> They hijacked that term. There hasn't been a healthy honest balance between liberals and conservatives in this country since....never.
Click to expand...



Well, I'll half agree with you....I don't know how old you are, but I was alive back in the days of JFK. While young, I remember the hope, and love for America that era's democrats had.

And the willingness to work with Republicans accross the isle to get things done for this great country...That is NOT today's progressive democrat party....They are the party of "America sucks".


----------



## JoeB131

j-mac said:


> And the willingness to work with Republicans accross the isle to get things done for this great country...That is NOT today's progressive democrat party....They are the party of "America sucks".



I'm sorry, the thing is, the Democrats COULD have completely screwed Trump on this deal.  They didn't. They worked with him on it. 

Compared to the Republicans during the 2009 financial crisis, that fought Obama tooth and nail on everything he tried to do to fix it.


----------



## j-mac

Kilroy2 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I not there but it seems he won the election just like Putin wins reelection every year
> 
> He probably is a bad guy but when governments say he the president and other say he is not the president
> 
> sounds like foreign meddling in an internal affair when determining which country leader is corrupt and ignoring other corrupt leaders.  Recipe for violence because they have oil
> 
> something repubs do
Click to expand...


So you are a supporter of Maduro eh? How sad for you.


----------



## j-mac

JoeB131 said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the willingness to work with Republicans accross the isle to get things done for this great country...That is NOT today's progressive democrat party....They are the party of "America sucks".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, the thing is, the Democrats COULD have completely screwed Trump on this deal.  They didn't. They worked with him on it.
> 
> Compared to the Republicans during the 2009 financial crisis, that fought Obama tooth and nail on everything he tried to do to fix it.
Click to expand...



Obama never tried to fix the 2009 crisis. Instead of addressing the crisis head on he focused on Universal health care, and a stimulus that benefited his cronies, and told America that they were "No better than any other country", and that "Zero growth economy, was the new normal"

Face it Joe, Obama was the President who voted "Present" instead of addressing things for the American people....Why do you think it was so easy to dismantle his legacy?


----------



## Marion Morrison

MisterBeale said:


> Washington Office on Latin America - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.wola.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Narcostate-Venezuela-Drug-Trafficking-Ramsey-Smilde.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond Chutzpah: US Charges Venezuela with Nacro-Terrorism | Dissident Voice
> 
> 
> According to the parable, the ungrateful son takes out a life insurance policy on his parents, murders them to collect, and is caught and found guilty. At his sentencing, the judge asks if he has anything to say on his behalf. The son replies: “Have mercy upon me because I am an orphan.” That’s...
> 
> 
> 
> dissidentvoice.org



Apparently somebbody doesn't proofread their headlines.

One day that's really going to bite one of the major news outlets right in the ass, nobody proofreads anymore.

Nacro-terrorism, is that almost like Macro-terrorism?

░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄
░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄
░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█
░░█░░░░░░▄██▀▄▄░░░░░▄▄▄░░░█
░▀▒▄▄▄▒░█▀▀▀▀▄▄█░░░██▄▄█░░░█
█▒█▒▄░▀▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒█
█▒█░█▀▄▄░░░░░█▀░░░░▀▄░░▄▀▀▀▄▒█
░█▀▄░█▄░█▀▄▄░▀░▀▀░▄▄▀░░░░█░░█
░░█░░▀▄▀█▄▄░█▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▀▀█▀██░█
░░░█░░██░░▀█▄▄▄█▄▄█▄████░█
░░░░█░░░▀▀▄░█░░░█░███████░█
░░░░░▀▄░░░▀▀▄▄▄█▄█▄█▄█▄▀░░█
░░░░░░░▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░░░█
░░░░░░░░░░▀▀▄▄░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░█
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▀▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░█


----------



## Likkmee

Fidel warned Hugo :"Don't follow my lead, it didn't work as expected". Hugo backed off and the economy faltered somewhat. Madoodoo thought it was bad advice from The Master of anti-imperialism. Fidel, of course, was correct.
Before the flames start
Fidel Castro says his economic system is failing


----------



## Kilroy2

j-mac said:


> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kilroy2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting offering a bounty on a sitting president
> 
> Is the president of a country determined by other foreign countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....You may be too young to remember  Ferdinand Marcos
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCOS AND WIFE, 8 OTHERS CHARGED BY U.S. WITH FRAUD (Published 1988)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was told to leave and he left.  Reagan did not put a bounty on his head as he just had a message delivered to him by someone. So if Trump is as tough as Reagan ,  he would just tell him to leave and the guy would leave
> 
> But then again maybe the guy would just laugh, Still he won't last long and it is only a matter of time
> 
> Putting a bounty out is something a rich guy would do. Yeah the police offer rewards for information leading to someones arrest or conviction. To me that admitting that you can't handle the situation and using money as the easy way out to get someone else to do your dirty work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maduro lost, and tried to ignore the election, and hold on to power...Something liberals would do, would have done right here if they felt they could get away with it...
> 
> You'll forgive me if I don't give a crap what happens to the criminal Maduro....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I not there but it seems he won the election just like Putin wins reelection every year
> 
> He probably is a bad guy but when governments say he the president and other say he is not the president
> 
> sounds like foreign meddling in an internal affair when determining which country leader is corrupt and ignoring other corrupt leaders.  Recipe for violence because they have oil
> 
> something repubs do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are a supporter of Maduro eh? How sad for you.
Click to expand...



I didn't say I am a supporter, I am just saying it their problem

It gets old meddling in other peoples problems acting like Trump knows what they want. Just because the guy who lost the election visited him

Hey a country that allow nudity on TV can't be all bad


----------



## Bleipriester

Likkmee said:


> Fidel warned Hugo :"Don't follow my lead, it didn't work as expected". Hugo backed off and the economy faltered somewhat. Madoodoo thought it was bad advice from The Master of anti-imperialism. Fidel, of course, was correct.
> Before the flames start
> Fidel Castro says his economic system is failing


Vast bullshit.
1. Venezuela does not have Cuba´s economic system.
2. Venezuela´s economy grew:







So when will you stop bullshitting?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Bleipriester said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fidel warned Hugo :"Don't follow my lead, it didn't work as expected". Hugo backed off and the economy faltered somewhat. Madoodoo thought it was bad advice from The Master of anti-imperialism. Fidel, of course, was correct.
> Before the flames start
> Fidel Castro says his economic system is failing
> 
> 
> 
> Vast bullshit.
> 1. Venezuela does not have Cuba´s economic system.
> 2. Venezuela´s economy grew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when will you stop bullshitting?
Click to expand...

Yeahh, but do they really produce cocaine more than say...4 guys in Columbia?

I say no.


----------



## Bleipriester

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fidel warned Hugo :"Don't follow my lead, it didn't work as expected". Hugo backed off and the economy faltered somewhat. Madoodoo thought it was bad advice from The Master of anti-imperialism. Fidel, of course, was correct.
> Before the flames start
> Fidel Castro says his economic system is failing
> 
> 
> 
> Vast bullshit.
> 1. Venezuela does not have Cuba´s economic system.
> 2. Venezuela´s economy grew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when will you stop bullshitting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeahh, but do they really produce cocaine more than say...4 guys in Columbia?
> 
> I say no.
Click to expand...

I hope not. And I don´t think that drugs are in the GDP.


----------



## San Souci

Bleipriester said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charge is not a proof, even if it was justified. This is government parroting and if you think the US backed opposition´s economic boycott and US sanctions have nothing to do with the country´s situation, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame America first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America (its rulers) takes the blame for the entire "regime change" attempt. And if your Trump now blames Maduro for the drugs that come from elsewhere, you can guess that nothing will be done about them.
Click to expand...

The Democrats are in league with the Drug Cartels.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.




Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.


----------



## Bleipriester

San Souci said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The charge is not a proof, even if it was justified. This is government parroting and if you think the US backed opposition´s economic boycott and US sanctions have nothing to do with the country´s situation, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blame America first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America (its rulers) takes the blame for the entire "regime change" attempt. And if your Trump now blames Maduro for the drugs that come from elsewhere, you can guess that nothing will be done about them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Democrats are in league with the Drug Cartels.
Click to expand...

Corruptibility is non-partisan, I guess. The question remains why nothing has been done about the smuggling routes. Tea time at the world police station?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


I cant wait to read about the mass graves all over democratic socialist Venezuela...rumours that thier are many ..the world will eventuallyfindout.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
Click to expand...

Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
Click to expand...



Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.


----------



## gipper

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
Click to expand...

And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.

The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.


----------



## beautress

JoeB131 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you know more than the President the People of the United States chose to preside, and you can't stand it, why don't you run for office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't run for office, I'd tell people the truth.
> 
> "Sorry, there is no God, and we have to solve these problems ourselves."
> 
> See, that would never fly with people as stupid as Americans.
Click to expand...

So you could be a mouthpiece for the Democrats. Got it.


----------



## Polishprince

gipper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
Click to expand...



Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020


----------



## beautress

Marion Morrison said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump´s fake news media are going mad now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drug charges prove Venezuela’s Nicolás Maduro is far worse than we thought
> 
> 
> Venezuela’s authoritarian Nicolás Maduro is even more evil than the world knew: He’s not just driving his own country to ruin, he’s apparently a global drug kingpin, too. The US Justice Department …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not "Trump's Media". It's the war-mongering AP ginning up justification to take Maduro out.
> 
> US really has no business messing with them. Country can't even feed its citizens, they're not exporting much cocaine.
Click to expand...

With all that oil in Venezuela?


----------



## gipper

Polishprince said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
Click to expand...

Yeah that’s the talking point of the transnational capitalist warmongers. You have nothing in common with them. So, why do you accept their propaganda?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
Click to expand...

I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.

Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
Click to expand...



Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.

But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
Click to expand...

He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
Click to expand...



You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
Click to expand...

Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
Click to expand...



Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
Click to expand...

I am saying that its none of their fucking business.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
Click to expand...



And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.

The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
Click to expand...

The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
Click to expand...



What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?

BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?
> 
> BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.
Click to expand...

Its not a trump issue. Its a US issue that has been going on for decades. There is no proof he has done anything other than have left wing views.


----------



## Polishprince

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?
> 
> BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a trump issue. Its a US issue that has been going on for decades. There is no proof he has done anything other than have left wing views.
Click to expand...



Actually, evidence of wrong doing on the part of Maduro and his cronies was presented to the Grand Jury.  That's why they indicted.

America has a tremendous system of justice, if he did nothing wrong he has nothing to fear.  Concord Management was a foreign outfit from the Russian Federation that was indicted and EXONERATED in our courts because of a lack of evidence.


----------



## gipper

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?
> 
> BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a trump issue. Its a US issue that has been going on for decades. There is no proof he has done anything other than have left wing views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, evidence of wrong doing on the part of Maduro and his cronies was presented to the Grand Jury.  That's why they indicted.
> 
> America has a tremendous system of justice, if he did nothing wrong he has nothing to fear.  Concord Management was a foreign outfit from the Russian Federation that was indicted and EXONERATED in our courts because of a lack of evidence.
Click to expand...

After all the lies committed by the US government, the millions murdered, nations destroyed you still believe. How can you?


----------



## Polishprince

gipper said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?
> 
> BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a trump issue. Its a US issue that has been going on for decades. There is no proof he has done anything other than have left wing views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, evidence of wrong doing on the part of Maduro and his cronies was presented to the Grand Jury.  That's why they indicted.
> 
> America has a tremendous system of justice, if he did nothing wrong he has nothing to fear.  Concord Management was a foreign outfit from the Russian Federation that was indicted and EXONERATED in our courts because of a lack of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After all the lies committed by the US government, the millions murdered, nations destroyed you still believe. How can you?
Click to expand...



I don't know what the story here is.  Let the case go to trial, let Maduro face the charges, and we judge this case based on its own merits.   If he didn't do it, he has nothing to fear.


----------



## gipper

Polishprince said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire, TT.     Maduro was INDICTED by a grand jury, not by Barr and not by Trump.   If he's innocent, he has nothing to fear about going before a jury of his peers and having his case heard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kangaroo court. Maduro is a head of state. Your bullshit courts have zero jurisdiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since when are US courts "bullshit"?   BTW, Maduro isn't recognized as a lawful head of state by America. Some other Venezuelan fellow is considered legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet he was democratically elected by the people of Venezuela. Apparently the criminals in the US government don’t believe in democracy.
> 
> The big oil companies (transnational corporations) want control of Venezuela’s oil and since they own the US political class, they usually get what they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro was elected in a Fake Election, similar to the kind of elections that they have in Cuba or North Korea or that Uncle Joe Stalin had in the old USSR.       BTW, the world is getting by well enough without Venezuela oil, its a non-factor in 2020
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am told by one side that there were over 3 million illegal votes cast in the last US election. The other side is telling me that Trump was elected with Russian help.
> 
> Now tell me what gives you the right to judge Maduros legitimacy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maduro is the one who is asserting that he is legitimate, and there are other claimants to the throne of Venezuela.  The burden goes on him.
> 
> But that's neither here nor there.  If he's guilty of drug trafficking, he needs to be punished.  If he's innocent, sure let him go.   But  Maduro needs to answer to the courts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He really doesn't. He is a Head of State and the US is not the worlds policeman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're right,  America isn't the world's policeman.    But Maduro is alleged to have committed a crime against America, and his high status as a putative "Head of State" doesn't put him above the law.  Maduro was allegedly flooding America with cocaine, which causes our country a lot of problems.   That's really an act of war if it was done on behalf of the Venezuelan government.   But the grand jury decided it wasn't an act of the government but of Maduro and 4 of his cronies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nazi Germany used to invent crimes as a pretext to invading other countries. You have not produced any evidence of these crimes and your backing of Gaiudo means you are prejudiced. Its a joke and would be laughed at if the US was not so powerful. You are a rogue state.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Maduro was actually indicted by a grand jury.   Are you making the suggestion that American citizens doing their civic duty are "nazis"or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am saying that its none of their fucking business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I would disagree.   The idea that Mr. Maduro and his cronies might be illegally flooding America with cocaine is really important to the American people.
> 
> The idea the international narcotics smuggling is something everyone should tolerate is a strange one to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The rest of the world tolerates the US undermining elected governments all the time. Should the sitting President be indicted ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What foreign country has President Trump "undermined"?  What are you referencing?
> 
> BTW, this isn't about what foreign countries do, but what America is doing.   And no, IMHO, it isn't right for El Chapo or Maduro or anyone else to be corrupting our nation with drugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a trump issue. Its a US issue that has been going on for decades. There is no proof he has done anything other than have left wing views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, evidence of wrong doing on the part of Maduro and his cronies was presented to the Grand Jury.  That's why they indicted.
> 
> America has a tremendous system of justice, if he did nothing wrong he has nothing to fear.  Concord Management was a foreign outfit from the Russian Federation that was indicted and EXONERATED in our courts because of a lack of evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> After all the lies committed by the US government, the millions murdered, nations destroyed you still believe. How can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what the story here is.  Let the case go to trial, let Maduro face the charges, and we judge this case based on its own merits.   If he didn't do it, he has nothing to fear.
Click to expand...

That’s hilarious.

I will agree only if W and Ears also face charges for their multiple crimes.


----------



## Corazon

Tommy Tainant said:


> Nicolás Maduro: US charges Venezuelan president with 'narco-terrorism'
> 
> 
> It also offers a $15m (£12.5m) reward for information leading to Nicolás Maduro's arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The US has charged Venezuela's President, Nicolás Maduro, and other senior officials in the country with "narco-terrorism".*
> 
> _*It accused them of flooding the US with cocaine and using drugs as a weapon to undermine the health of Americans.*_
> 
> *The charges were announced by Attorney General William Barr. A $15m (£12.5m) reward is being offered for information leading to Mr Maduro's arrest.*
> 
> Bit of regime change going on. Some things never change no matter who is Pres.


I'm not sure but I think that a Head of State has some kind of "immunity" from arrest and prosecution


----------



## MisterBeale

I just saw through a friend of friend's post on FB, with an actual clip of the Helicopters on the border this post;

"Helicopters were filmed airdropping hundreds of US troops on the border of Colombia and Venezuela, while a Portugal flagged ship breached Venezuelan waters, refused orders to leave and then rammed into and sank a Venezuelan navy ship.
Get ready for the war."

I saw the footage of the Helicopters over the jungles, (I am unable to copy or transfer that video,) but. . . no one in the thread could in fact confirm the identification of which nation they came from. . . 

Others felt that since the operation was taking place in broad daylight, that it was in fact a distraction, and that troops would be brought in at a separate location by sub. . 

 


Just an update.


----------

